# 2006/7 premier dates for premium cable scripted shows



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

If you've cancelled Showtime or HBO because there are no new shows on for a while, I've started a handy list of premier dates for scripted shows, so you can see when to sign up again or what you're missing.

I'll try and keep this up to date. Got any new info? Post a reply and I'll add/update the list.

For launch dates on other shows, head on over to the calendar at The Futon Critic.

*Jan 2008*
The Wire (HBO, Jan 6th, season 5 (final))

*2008*
True Blood (HBO, Alan Ball vampire drama)

*Sources*
HBO, Showtime original series


----------



## mattc232 (Dec 8, 2004)

I think HBO has delayed Deadwood until June 2006.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

I thought I read that The L Word (Season 3) was supposed to be back on the air in Early January (Maybe January 8). Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Good list. I'm interested - thanks.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mattc232: Deadwood and Big Love seemed to have swapped their March/June launch dates indeed.

And The L Word does start up again January 8th according to AfterEllen.com. 

Thanks guys. Updated.

Huff looks like it's back in the Spring or maybe even January.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Damn! I have to wait until September for new episodes of 'The Wire'!!!!


----------



## thefutoncritic (Jul 31, 2002)

You can find dozens of cable premieres here:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/calendar.cgi

Among them:

1/2/06 (MONDAY)

8:00 PM - WILDFIRE (ABC FAMILY)
2nd season premiere
10:00 PM - ROLLERGIRLS (A&E)
series premiere

1/5/06 (THURSDAY)

10:00 PM - DALLAS S.W.A.T. (A&E)
series premiere

1/6/06 (FRIDAY)

8:00 PM - STARGATE: SG-1 (SCI FI)
9th season winter premiere
9:00 PM - STARGATE ATLANTIS (SCI FI)
2nd season winter premiere
10:00 PM - BATTLESTAR GALACTICA (SCI FI)
2nd season winter premiere

1/8/06 (SUNDAY)

10:00 PM - CAMPUS LADIES (OXYGEN)
series premiere
10:00 PM - L WORD, THE (SHOWTIME)
3rd season premiere

1/9/06 (MONDAY)

1/10/06 (TUESDAY)

10:00 PM - DISTRACTION (COMEDY CENTRAL)
2nd season premiere
10:00 PM - SHIELD, THE (FX)
5th season premiere

1/13/06 (FRIDAY)

10:00 PM - MONK (USA)
4th season winter premiere

1/25/06 (WEDNESDAY)

10:30 PM - DRAWN TOGETHER (COMEDY CENTRAL)
new episodes begin

2/19/06 (SUNDAY)

10:00 PM - KNIGHT SCHOOL (ESPN)
series premiere

3/7/06 (TUESDAY)

10:00 PM - NASHVILLE STAR (USA)
4th season premiere

3/12/06 (SUNDAY)

9:00 PM - SOPRANOS, THE (HBO)
6th season premiere

3/22/06 (WEDNESDAY)

10:00 PM - SOUTH PARK (COMEDY CENTRAL)
10th season premiere
10:30 PM - MIND OF MENCIA (COMEDY CENTRAL)
2nd season premiere


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the list!

AC


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

When's Justice League Unlimited coming back? I don't want to miss any.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Any word on "Rescue Me"?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I've been keeping this thread focused on shows on premium cable, because of the unsubscribe/resubscribe angle. The Futon Critic has a great calendar that's a good starting point for premier dates for other shows.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

Marco said:


> Any word on "Rescue Me"?


The Teasers say June 2006


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

What's a multi-camera sitcom? Just what it sounds like? Then this implies that many sitcoms only use one camera?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

slydog75 said:


> What's a multi-camera sitcom? Just what it sounds like? Then this implies that many sitcoms only use one camera?


Yep; that's what it means.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Rome in 2007?? The Wire in 9 months?

Damn, that's entirely too long.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BTW, how long before someone corrects that typo in the thread title?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Err, not much longer. Apparently, I had to read it a 51st time until noticed the problem.

It seems even the thread starter can't edit the title, so I'll PM an admin.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

HBO has their 'Big Love' site up and video preview. I am looking forward to this show.

http://www.hbo.com/events/biglove/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

CBS also has a site up and video preview of the new Shawn Ryan/David Mamet show "The Unit"

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_unit/


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow all that money im forking over for the premium channels and I think I would continue watching 1 maybe 2 of those series...

Thank you FX for making great TV shows and not paying premium for em.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

mwhip said:


> HBO has their 'Big Love' site up and video preview. I am looking forward to this show.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/events/biglove/


I'll watch anything with Harry Dean Stanton in it. Plus it's nice to see Chloe Sevigny's career getting a new head start........if you blow what I mean


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Rescue Me is May 30th.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Joeg180 said:


> Rescue Me is May 30th.


Yup, but the scope of this thread is premium cable channels like HBO/Showtime, to help people decide when they should resume their subscriptions.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> Wow all that money im forking over for the premium channels and I think I would continue watching 1 maybe 2 of those series...


I second that thought. Now that they are making anonther sleeper cell I will have to keep them. My wife likes deadwood and well the soprano's is almost over.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Even though Entourage is currently running new shows in season 3, you might add an entry for the last 8 episodes of season 3, which are supposed to be aired in 2007.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Even though Entourage is currently running new shows in season 3, you might add an entry for the last 8 episodes of season 3, which are supposed to be aired in 2007.


Done!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Your link to "Big Love" is broken - it has a space in it where it should not.

Also, I didn't see any indication of June 2007 on HBO's site. Do you have a link to that? HBO's press release renewing it doesn't specify an airdate.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Big Love link fixed, thanks.

Not sure where I found the season 2 date. It was probably on one of a variety of TV news blogs I subscribe to.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Weeds premiers tonight on Showtime--not the 15th as stated in the OP. 

Thanks for the list!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Is the Wire something that you can jump into? I've seen about half the 1st season on dvd, but just have not had time to catch up on the rest.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I have seen all the episodes of the Wire and I am still so lost.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have seen all the episodes of Lost and I am so wired.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Local radio station had W. Earl Brown on a couple months ago and he said he would be shocked at what and how good of quality a Deadwood movie would/is going to be. Basically he talked about how all the actors on the show are working actors and how after they wrapped everyone moved onto other jobs especially since they were not on contract for the movies. Now they will have to try and get all these actors and writers back to work on it and that will be after David Milch stops concentrating on John from Cincinnati.


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> When's Justice League Unlimited coming back? I don't want to miss any.


JLU isn't coming back. It's two seasons and done I'm sorry to tell you.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Patrickcg said:


> JLU isn't coming back. It's two seasons and done I'm sorry to tell you.


Seems like they should've called it JLL.


----------



## dkuper (Dec 1, 2003)

HBO Summer 2007 info. HBO goes to 3 hours. Its from thefutoncritic.com ( http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=03/23/07&id=7333). So the next season of Entourage starts a few weeks after the second half of season 3 finishes.

HBO ORIGINAL SERIES (HBO) - The pay channel has confirmed its summer schedule (via The New York Times), which will see the network expand to three hours of original programming on its signature night. It all starts on Sunday, June 10 at 9:00/8:00c with the swan song of "The Sopranos." Said finale will lead into the series premiere of David Milch's "John From Cincinnati" at 10:00/9:00c. The following week, on June 17, "John" will slide into the 9:00/8:00c hour where it will be bookended by season two of "Big Love" at 8:00/7:00c and season four (?) of "Entourage" at 10:00/9:00c. Closing out the night then will be newcomer "Flight of the Conchords," a "Curb Your Enthusiasm"-esque comedy about the fictionalized life of the New Zealand folk parody duo of the same name, at 10:30/9:30c. Beyond this summer, look for the serialized comedy "In Treatment" and the relationship dramedy "Tell Me You Love Me" in the fall while fellow newbies "12 Miles of Bad Road" and (potentially) "True Blood" are due in 2008. ("Blood," which is currently casting its pilot, has yet to officially be ordered to series.) And finally, last but certainly not least, look for the final season of "The Wire" and a fresh run of "Curb Your Enthusiasm" sometime in 2008.


----------



## brusly (May 30, 2007)




----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

I believe that the episode of 'Big Love' shown on Sunday will actually premiere on the previous Monday. HBO has been advertising 'Big Love' as a Monday evening series.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Good catch. Made a few tweaks.


----------



## dkuper (Dec 1, 2003)

HBO'S HIT COMEDY SERIES CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM RETURNS FOR SIXTH SEASON SEPT. 9 
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=07/12/07&id=20070712hbo06

LOS ANGELES, July 12, 2007 - HBO's hit comedy series CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM, executive produced by and starring Larry David, kicks off its ten-episode sixth season SUNDAY, SEPT. 9 (10:00-10:30 p.m. ET/PT), it was announced today by Carolyn Strauss, president, HBO Entertainment.

Completing its fifth season of ten episodes in December 2005 (with 50 episodes to date), CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM stars "Seinfeld" co-creator David as himself in an unsparing, cinema verit depiction of his life. Featuring real-life celebrities playing themselves, the episodes are improvised by the actors from storylines by David. The series also stars Cheryl Hines as David's wife Cheryl, Jeff Garlin as David's manager Jeff and Susie Essman as Jeff's wife Susie.

The first episode of the new season is directed by Larry Charles and guest stars Richard Lewis, Ted Danson, Mary Steenburgen, Vivica A. Fox and Bob Einstein.

NEW HBO DRAMA SERIES TELL ME YOU LOVE ME TO DEBUT SEPT. 9
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=07/12/07&id=20070712hbo05

LOS ANGELES, July 12, 2007 - The new HBO drama series TELL ME YOU LOVE ME will kick off its ten-episode first season SUNDAY, SEPT. 9 (9:00-10:00 p.m. ET/PT), it was announced today by Carolyn Strauss, president, HBO Entertainment. Created by Cynthia Mort and executive produced by Cynthia Mort and Gavin Polone, the show follows three couples who are at different stages of their relationships, all of whom see the same couples therapist.

"TELL ME YOU LOVE ME is an intense, thought-provoking series that's unlike anything else HBO has presented before," said Strauss. "The show reveals characters and relationships through everyday, telling moments in a way that broadcast TV can't do."

TELL ME YOU LOVE ME looks at the connection, or disconnection, between sex and intimacy, as seen through the stories of three couples who attend therapy sessions with Dr. May Foster. Dave and Katie, in their 40s, are outwardly happy, but have stopped having sex. Carolyn and Palek, in their 30s, want to have a baby, but the pressure to get pregnant is taking a toll on them. Jamie and Hugo, in their 20s, are engaged, but trying to resolve issues with fidelity.

Cast regulars on TELL ME YOU LOVE ME include (in alphabetical order): Jane Alexander (Emmy(r) winner for HBO's "Warm Springs"; four-time Oscar(r) nominee), Michelle Borth ("Wonderland"), Tim DeKay (HBO's "Carnivale"), Aislinn Paul ("Degrassi: The Next Generation"), Adam Scott ("Knocked Up"), Kate Towne ("Blades of Glory"), Sonya Walger ("Lost") and Ally Walker ("Profiler").

Also appearing in TELL ME YOU LOVE ME are: Luke Farrell Kirby ("Slings and Arrows"), David Selby ("Falcon Crest"), Ian Somerhalder ("Lost") and Sherry Stringfield ("ER").

TELL ME YOU LOVE ME is produced by HBO Entertainment in association with Pariah and O&M/ANN SJM Production; created by Cynthia Mort; executive producers, Cynthia Mort and Gavin Polone; supervising producer, Anya Epstein; consulting producer, Vanessa Taylor; producers, Kathy Landsberg, David Schulner and Lori-Etta Taub; staff writers, David Gould and Dylan Gary; casting director, Wendy O'Brien, C.S.A.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

dkuper said:


> NEW HBO DRAMA SERIES TELL ME YOU LOVE ME TO DEBUT SEPT. 9
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=07/12/07&id=20070712hbo05
> 
> LOS ANGELES, July 12, 2007 - The new HBO drama series TELL ME YOU LOVE ME will kick off its ten-episode first season SUNDAY, SEPT. 9 (9:00-10:00 p.m. ET/PT), it was announced today by Carolyn Strauss, president, HBO Entertainment. Created by Cynthia Mort and executive produced by Cynthia Mort and Gavin Polone, the show follows three couples who are at different stages of their relationships, all of whom see the same couples therapist.
> ...


According to recent news articles, the sex scenes in this series are real.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I think this sticky thread has outlived its value, in light of the wider scoped collection from newsposter with premiere dates for network & cable shows.

Unless there's any major objections, I'm going to ask a moderator to unsticky this one in the next few days.


----------

